# Him's Tired



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry for the crappy picture, but I had to take it. I have an antique phone, no flash. But I think him's tuckered out from playing this morning. Let's see some other tuckered pictures!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I think Bailey is tired also :w00t: she just lets everything hang out on her couch..:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is Steve. He also likes to snooze spread eagle.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

This is TWO dogs...











Jasper can sleep in the weirdest positions!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Aaaahhhh. They are all so sweet when they are sleeping.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I wanna cuddle up with them all!!! Sweet pictures of sweet, sleepy fluffs!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> I wanna cuddle up with them all!!! Sweet pictures of sweet, sleepy fluffs!




Wouldn't it be fabulous to cuddle up in a bed full of Malts....about 20 or so all newly bathed? Sigh.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can never get a pic of mine sleeping! As soon as I try to UP they come!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Malts are such snuggle bunnies!!!:wub::wub::innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cute thread. They're such angels when they sleep. Here's my lounge lizard, Tyler.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes I can't help but wonder why she decides to sleep this way...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey relaxing with me and our friends at my old apt. in a cabana by the pool...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

They all look so cozy and cute. I haven't taken any pics of Ben sleeping...I'll work on that.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Omgosssh those are so cute guys. I love it!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I love this thread- Sleepy pups are MY FAVORITE!!!! So cute and SO FUNNY! Hence... I take a lot of pics of Obi sleeping. Then, I can't resist and give him a little kiss on the forehead :wub:

By my side...in my desk chair! looking a little Crazy! :HistericalSmiley:









WILD Hair...sleeping puppy...awkward position!









snuggling up to some clean, folded laundry









How do they breathe like this!? This is his favorite blanket, btw...


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

She loves to spread out on Daddy's side of the bed in front of his fan!!


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I love all the sleeping furballs! Here's my Daisy sleeping:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I think we should make a calendar and call it Goodnight Boo's all proceeds go to rescue dogs, what do you think?


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

In that case I should probably contribute cute ones instead of her being laid out like the weeks wash :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> In that case I should probably contribute cute ones instead of her being laid out like the weeks wash :HistericalSmiley:


I agree :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So here are my cute contributions



















Hmm...I just realized something now that I look through all of the pictures of her sleeping. I take a lot more pictures of her sleeping in strange positions then I do of her sleeping all nice and cute :blush:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I showed my BF the pictures, he even loved them. It's cute to see a grown man go gooo gooo over fluffs.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I love all the pics of the babies sleeping!! Especially the funny positions!! 

Here is my baby sleeping on his daddy!! He has to sit with daddy on the recliner every night... 

And snuggling up to daddy's pillow when we werre going to bed the other night.


----------

